# SmartObjekt und Maske gleichzeitig verschieben



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab in PS CS2 ein Smartobjekt erstellt und dann mit einer Ebenenmaske versehen. Nun wollte ich das SO bewegen und hab gemerkt das die MAskierung garnicht mit dem SO verbunden ist. Ich kann aber die Maske auch sonst auf keine andere Weise mit dem SO verbinden. Wie kann ich nun beide zusammen verschieben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## muhkuh (30. März 2007)

Ich habe mir zwar noch nicht angewöhnen können mit SOs zu arbeiten, aber das müsste doch eigentlich genauso funktionieren, wie bei normalen Ebenen. Versuch mal zwischen das Ebenen-Symbol und das Symbol der Maske in der Ebenenpalette zu klicken. Dort sollte dann das bekannte Kettenglied auftauchen. In dem Fall sind dann Ebene und Maske miteinander verbunden und lassen sich auch gemeinsam verschieben. Vielleicht hilft auch das Kontextmenü (rechte Maustaste auf die entsprechende Ebene in der Ebenenpalette) weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. März 2007)

Hi,
eben dachte ich auch aber tuts nicht. Entweder ist das noch ein Bug und wird erst im CS3 behoben oder da hatt eienr nicht nachgedacht.
So ist es nämlich super wenn man Daten aus anderen Programmen der Suite mit PS mischen muß. Man hatt sie dannach immer noch bearbeitbar zur VErfügung.

GRuß


----------

